# DG available in BC.



## partner (Dec 5, 2011)

Do u need a DG? I am in BC!


----------



## dopeyG (Dec 5, 2011)

Good luck, everyone wants to grow for themselves, why would someone wanna let someone else have all the fun


----------



## partner (Dec 6, 2011)

Some people are not in a position to grow. Why bother replying!


----------



## doingdishes (Mar 16, 2013)

are all your spots taken now?


----------



## dustinhall (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a 20g a day and im lookin for a dg


----------

